# Facebook a blank white page



## debodun (Aug 13, 2016)

Today (Aug 13), when I tried to access FB with Firefox, all I saw was a  blank white page (I have Windows 7 - 64 bit as an OS). I tried clearing FB cookies and browser cache, and  resetting my modem but that didn't help. I also attempted to log in with  IE - no luck. Went over to the library and tried to log in on their system - same thing - a blank page. The librarian was able to log in her account. I can't access anything that has "facebook" in the URL,  all I see is this on anything that says facebook in its URL:


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 14, 2016)

It looks like it's a Facebook problem, and not on your computer. A helpful link in case it happens again is
http://downdetector.com/status/facebook


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 20, 2016)

I just found out that FB is not helpful when there is a problem.  I got one of those messages too.  They didn't fix my problem.  But I did not have a blank page.  I talk about it on my thread on this subject in the General Discussions.  FB has no person assigned to help.  If their canned solutions don't work, a person is stuck.


----------

